# Order Salt water Fish Online?



## jimonkey07 (Feb 14, 2011)

:fish-in-a-bag: Recently, I have been looking around on the internet at online salt water fish websites. I have noticed that buying salt water fish online are noticable cheaper than buying fish at my local pet store. I am 15 and my Mom is a sceptic about ordering fish online. If any one has any expierience with ordering fish, corals, or inverts. onling could you please share. I would like to know about how they were shipped, the health of the organism, the pros, the cons, and if my mom is right by saying I cant order fish online.

P.S: My local fish store is not Petco, Petsmart, or another coorperation. The local pet store is a store which focuses only on fish and reptiles.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan of ordering fish online...When I buy a fish I like to see how active it is how that fish is feeding how clean the tanks are. You get none of that online.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have to agree with trouble to a point. I too prefer to see how a fish is acting, feeding, and how clean of an environment it's in. However, I've had very good luck with petsolutions.com and I've heard VERY good things about liveaquaria.com. My next fish order will come from liveaquaria.com and I will post my thoughts on the order once it's completed. One thing to consider in pricing is the shipping costs. You should really, for the health of the fish, choose overnight shipping which can offset the savings versus the local fish store. If you are buying multiple fish, it may still be cost effective. As for packing, a good quality shop will send the livestock in a foam cooler type container with insulated heat packs or cold packs depending on the season. Most online stores have better guarantees than your local stores. Petsolutions guarantee is (I believe) 14 days. If you can keep it alive 14 days and it dies afterward, it's likely your fault. I've ordered plants from aquacon.com and the jury is still out. I believe they sell quality livestock and product, but their communications are way below par in my opinion. With that, they are in the process of resolving my situation with them, so I will not rule them out just yet. 

On another note, buying supplies, parts and accessories, etc is VERY cost effective online. Unless you go used, which is perfectly OK, buying new equipment online is the only way to go. While I appreciate supporting your local economy, when the LFS is charging 2-4 times as much for test kits and supplements, I shop online. 

Good luck convincing mom!


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 1, 2011)

jimonkey07,
Another thing you can use online for is to make your LFS aware that you know what you are shopping for. I have 3 places that I go to, often I call in advance and see if they are willing to negotiate. If not, I go to one of the others or buy online. I must say though, so far I have only purchased some high end equipment online. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's better to see the fish but plenty of people do order online so it is possible. It could be argued that a LFS has most of their stock shipped to them so by getting it shipped directly to you the fish go through less travel and changes so less stress. Still when they go to the LFS first they are the ones that deal with any losses or unhealthy fish.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

snail said:


> I think it's better to see the fish but plenty of people do order online so it is possible. It could be argued that a LFS has most of their stock shipped to them so by getting it shipped directly to you the fish go through less travel and changes so less stress. Still when they go to the LFS first they are the ones that deal with any losses or unhealthy fish.


+1


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I order from saltwaterfish.com on occasion (large orders so shipping is combined) I usually get corals and maybe a fish.) I have always had pretty good luck with them. I had a fish DOA and they offered to replace or refund. 

I also bought 250 blue leg hermits from ebay, there were only about 20 (maybe) that were DOA.


----------



## devind (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd prefer to buy fish in a LFS, however i live 85 miles from the closest one, and 120 miles for a Decent sized one. I have tried bringing them home. 2 Problems.

Difficulty honoring the 14day guarantee if at all with LFS 85+ Miles away, and it means taking a day off work(losing hours) to go. So trying mess with LFS for me is a lose lose situation. However i Discovered Petsolutions.com

Great site. I order nearly all my fish/supplies from there. If a fish showes up dead, or doesnt meet your satisfaction within 14 days, one phone call, email a few pics, and you have your refund within a few days. No return shipping, no endless screaming, no extra day off(with gas for round trip).

Any items i've ordered have come in on time, and with few exceptions, flawless condition. The one catastrophe i had, the box arrived torn open with half the contents missing. I called and they had shipped out replacement items, before UPS could even come pickup the torn up box.

I am a firm fan of Petsolutions.com

Devin


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

devind said:


> I'd prefer to buy fish in a LFS, however i live 85 miles from the closest one, and 120 miles for a Decent sized one. I have tried bringing them home. 2 Problems.
> 
> Difficulty honoring the 14day guarantee if at all with LFS 85+ Miles away, and it means taking a day off work(losing hours) to go. So trying mess with LFS for me is a lose lose situation. However i Discovered Petsolutions.com
> 
> ...


I've dealt with Petsolutions for years never with any problem. Just one time I orderer bulbs and 3 out of 6 were smashed and they took care of it right away. The only reason I chanced online suppliers was I found one that was a little closer so I got my stuff faster and pay just a little less shipping.


----------

